# Anyone in the Portland, OR area?



## Matt Glick (Jan 28, 2015)

Would be cool to meet fellow photographers to go out and shoot with.


----------



## LakeFX (Jan 28, 2015)

If you're ever down near Eugene I'd be game.


----------



## DavidVote (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm thinking about going down to Portland from the Seattle area for the rock structures on the beaches in Oregon. I'll try to remember to hit you up if I ever do


----------



## AFarhat (Jan 29, 2015)

actually, yeah. forest grove to be precise. but i've been wanting to take some shots downtown.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm in Portland until the end of April.


----------



## Munoz (Mar 23, 2015)

Right here in Portland, OR!


----------



## SnappingShark (Mar 24, 2015)

Always in Portland! *sigh* hahahaha kidding. But no, really. I am.


----------



## thephotobud (Aug 20, 2016)

If anyone is still watching this thread, I'm in portland!


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 20, 2016)

Still watching! Where abouts? What do you shoot - we should grab a coffee and have a photo walk!


----------



## thephotobud (Aug 20, 2016)

I am in goose hollow area. Oh it kind of depends - buildings, flowers, cars, portraits.
PM me we could set something up?


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh Nice - I used to jump off the max there and walk downtown - but have since moved to NE. I'll PM you


----------



## thephotobud (Aug 20, 2016)

Cool cool I shoot downtown a lot


----------

